# Meanwhile Back In Missouri



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

might wanna change the oil before parking it


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I've been thinking about you, the mother in law has been getting pics from the area, doesn't look good in some places... hope all is well your way for sure..


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

SCtrailrider said:


> I've been thinking about you, the mother in law has been getting pics from the area, doesn't look good in some places... hope all is well your way for sure..


Doing fine in my neck of the woods, in my 58 years, I don't think I can remember it raining as much as it did this last weekend. Sadly, we most likely will not see rain again until September.


----------

